

John Conway – The world’s most charismatic mathematician - duncanawoods
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/23/john-horton-conway-the-most-charismatic-mathematician-in-the-world

======
RockyMcNuts
(inventor of Conway's Game of Life)

